# Finding Posts



## Shamrock (Mar 7, 2007)

where can you find your postings/threads etc. 
new to this, sorry


----------



## philemer (Mar 7, 2007)

DTM07 said:


> where can you find your postings/threads etc.
> new to this, sorry



Hit "Quick Links" up above and pick Your Posts or Your Threads.

Phil


----------



## Shamrock (Mar 7, 2007)

philemer said:


> Hit "Quick Links" up above and pick Your Posts or Your Threads.
> 
> Phil



Thanks Phil


----------

